
Google Search: **/* - jtnegrotto
https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=**%2F*
======
jvolkman
Doesn't seem limited to " * * / * ", but rather any search within asterixis
that contain non-letter characters. E.g., "* '* ", "* @* ", ...

(Also, I'm not sure how to escape asterixis in HN comments other than adding a
space after them.)

------
jtnegrotto
Thought this was a little odd. For me it just shows listings for local
businesses. When I'm on a VPN, though, the search does not match any
documents.

